# Ga-Rei 喰霊



## StarFisherX (Nov 20, 2008)

*The Enchained Spiritual Beast [GA-REI]*
a.k.a. Ga-rei



*Plot Summary:*


> While many of us will probably scream at even the thought of a ghost being near us, Freshman Nimura Kensuke just thinks of it as a common everyday thing, seeing as how he has the uncanny ability to see so many of them on a daily basis. Things soon heat up for him when he meets a girl who changes his life from then on. Her name's Kagura, and she has the power to summon a mighty "spirit devourer"-otherwise known as a "Ga-rei"-called Byakuei. So, what's Nimura to do? Chase down the evil spirits and and have Kagura summon the Ga-rei to devour them, of course! Now, come feast on their adventures like some ravenous Ga-rei!



*Download Sites:*
here | Source.

*Online Reading:*
Oro's death | Sreenshots of ep.8

I was surprised there wasn't a thread for this manga after seeing how awesome the anime prequel (Ga-Rei: Zero) was  , so I decided to make one . 
Discuss  .​


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 20, 2008)

I do find the manga takes itself alot less seriously than the anime. Things like Kesuke finding that shapeshifting tanuki was just random but really hilarious. I wonder how the anime team is planning on the transistion if they're going to animated the manga.


----------



## StarFisherX (Nov 20, 2008)

Oboro said:


> its a really good manga and It needs more credit then it gets...not to mention
> kensuke is just


Most definitely. 


HugeGuy said:


> I do find the manga takes itself alot less seriously than the anime. Things like Kesuke finding that shapeshifting tanuki was just random but really hilarious. I wonder how the anime team is planning on the transistion if they're going to animated the manga.


That is a problem. And then there's the whole Nabuu x2 issue. Hopefully they'll be able to smoothen the transition.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 20, 2008)

Blue Kool-Aid said:


> That is a problem. And then there's the whole Nabuu x2 issue. Hopefully they'll be able to smoothen the transition.



That should be easy. Just have Yomi kill one of them. Iwahata did say Yomi killed half of the team.

That means that other guy that uses machine gun suitcase is probably a goner too.


----------



## StarFisherX (Nov 20, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> That should be easy. Just have Yomi kill one of them. Iwahata did say Yomi killed half of the team.
> 
> That means that other guy that uses machine gun suitcase is probably a goner too.


True true, I hope at least that they get killed off nicely. Though Mr. Suitcase was pretty likeable. *coughpervcough*

BTW, does anyone have any Ga-Rei pictures? Good ones (besides the Manga Volume covers) are hard to find.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 21, 2008)

It's a pretty decent shonen, I like it.  Has some comedy, some action, drama, even some romance with Kensuke and Kagura.  The art is okay, I like designs for the spiritual beasts, and the Tanuki is cute and funny.

It's interesting I think how there the relationship between Kensuke and Kagura seems to have fleshed out pretty quick, I mean we already have both character pretty much wanting each other.  

I also like how there is actual death in this manga.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounds interesting. Will read.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 21, 2008)

Bluth said:


> It's interesting I think how there the relationship between Kensuke and Kagura seems to have fleshed out pretty quick, I mean we already have both character pretty much wanting each other.



It's much better that way. I'm getting tired of those tsundere type female lead.


----------



## Goodfellow (Nov 21, 2008)

It's fun stuff. Great humor.

Only things that bugs me is that it feels as if the mangaka is making it up at the go, making some the story arcs feel a bit weird at times.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 25, 2008)

Another underrated manga out there 

The Yomi arc was probably the best out of the other arcs. Too bad Kensuke's main weapon isn't a steam iron anymore


----------



## StarFisherX (Nov 25, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Another underrated manga out there
> 
> The Yomi arc was probably the best out of the other arcs. *Too bad Kensuke's main weapon isn't a steam iron anymore*



Err... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Micheal Revolution trumps the steam iron in every way, shape, and form.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 25, 2008)

^You have to admit that the Steam Iron was at least different and creative.  

I have to agree that is does feel as if the mangaka doesn't really have an idea where this thing is going, the arcs don't connect that well, overall the transitions are just not that good.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 26, 2008)

Blue Kool-Aid said:


> Err...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



But can it hit _and_ burn someone at the same time? 



Bluth said:


> I have to agree that is does feel as if the mangaka doesn't really have an idea where this thing is going, the arcs don't connect that well, overall the transitions are just not that good.



Well, at least the anime prequel's gonna fix that a bit. Hopefully... >_>


----------



## StarFisherX (Nov 26, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> But can it hit _and_ burn someone at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least the anime prequel's gonna fix that a bit. Hopefully... >_>


I just wish someone would hurry up with the fansubs already.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 26, 2008)

is ga rei zero really a prequel i thought it was a spin-off.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 30, 2008)

*Ga-Rei*





> Freshman Nimura Kensuke has the ability to see ghosts, and his life changes when he meets Kagura, a girl with the power to summon a "Ga-Rei" called Byakuei. The two work together to find evil spirits and devour them with the Ga-Rei under the auspice of the Ministry of the Enviroment's Supernatural Countermeasure Division.



Its good read it.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Dec 30, 2008)

Agreed I really like this manga, and the anime did a great job on fleshing out some of its aspects as well in my opinion.


----------



## G@R-chan (Dec 30, 2008)

The manga begins where the anime ends. 

We can expect another TV serie then. 

I shall wait patiently then.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 30, 2008)

Finished the Anime and loved it to pieces. I'm sure the manga will be even better in some respects so I've been intending to read it when the anime ended.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 30, 2008)

Finally finished reading it. Love it, its way better than the anime I find.

29 probably will come out soon I think since theres a trans out already.


----------



## luffy_mib (Dec 30, 2008)

For people who can understand Chinese language, here is a link to the manga from volume 1-8

runescape gold

And link to latest chapters 38 & 39:

38:
Link removed
Link removed

39:
Link removed
Link removed

*note chapter 39 will be a fantastic treat to fans of the anime. Watch the end of the chapter.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Dec 30, 2008)

Agreed I like the manga much more than the anime.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 30, 2008)

Nori is way better in it to, he actually has a sense of humor lol.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Dec 30, 2008)

Indeed, though it's nice to see how Nori used to be, and I think I'll hold off on looking at Raws considering I'll just end up confused.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyway I got a feeling that the Kyuubi will end up popping up in the next couple of chapters.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah most likely. I'm interested in what the next arc will be about.


----------



## Shadowace (Dec 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So is that girl that looks like yomi her reincarnation or something? anyone know whats going on here?


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That was my exact question, I looked at that page only andnow I'm mad that I did since I am lost since Nori is back to exorcist clothes and Yomi is right there as well. I was just thinking flashback, but I don
t know.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah I saw that to, also looks like Kagura gets a mini 1 tail Kyuubi or something.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Kensuke lose an eye or is it merely damaged? Now I'm really disliking the fact that I looked at the spoilers, at least these chapters aren't to far off.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah one beast cut straight down his eye.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



O so merely damaged I would hope since the eye was slashed and not stabbed or anything like that.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really shouldn't have looked at those last chapters.  I'm so confused now.  Does Kagara now use a lightsabre or something?  I wonder what the stuff with Yomi is about, if she has been resurrected...again


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nobody knows and thank you for the update.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 1, 2009)

Crossclowned12 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> O so merely damaged I would hope since the eye was slashed and not stabbed or anything like that.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nope that eye is gone, it got cut straight through.


----------



## Shadowace (Jan 1, 2009)

spaZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Nope that eye is gone, it got cut straight through.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I  hope it gets healed or something because he looks like a retard with that patch


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jan 1, 2009)

spaZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Nope that eye is gone, it got cut straight through.





*Spoiler*: __ 



I see did it happen during the battle of the 10 kyuubi stones?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 1, 2009)

luffy_mib said:


> For people who can understand Chinese language, here is a link to the manga from volume 1-8
> 
> Here's another article about Arne Duncan and his "model"
> 
> ...




holy $hit 
*Spoiler*: __ 



yomi is back! the slitted eyes in the last page of the chapter deffenetly mean its her


----------



## spaZ (Jan 1, 2009)

Crossclowned12 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I see did it happen during the battle of the 10 kyuubi stones?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Some type of beast did it right after the Kyuubi battle or something.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jan 1, 2009)

spaZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Some type of beast did it right after the Kyuubi battle or something.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well that sucks, he just doesn't catch a break


----------



## silly (Jan 2, 2009)

39 chapters out and only 29 translated so far, I cry T_T


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well i dont know, i kinda like the eye patch...reminds me of agito/akito from air gear. 

And maybe some time in the future hell get a new "Spirit" eye or some crap like that, basically a fake eye with special abilities. How badass would it be if michael made him a fake eye that could see weak points or something.

Also, i havent read any of the raws, but is there more Tanuki/Kensuke teamwork? that scene in 26? where they owned that centaur dude was so cool

cant wait for new chaps.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks for the help guys


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm so glad we got a new chapter!! :')!!

Setsuna seems so ~invincible~ now. D: Wonder how everything is gonna end...


----------



## Majeh (Jan 28, 2009)

ive read up to 25, and i see on OM its up to 29 but under the status part it says inactive. Does that mean its stopped or it takes like 6 months to scan 1 chapter?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 28, 2009)

One manga is stupid... And no its not inactive Kuu is working on this.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 29, 2009)

Holy shit. Dont rupture a blood vessel.


----------



## YukiKaze (Feb 16, 2009)

Chapter 30 is out!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 16, 2009)

Just read it. Ha, quite the cliffhanger.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 17, 2009)

OMG YAY A NEW CHAPTER!! :')

But gawd, just when things get intense...WE END IN A CLIFFHANGER.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 16, 2009)

Oops...sorry for double posting but...two new chapters have been released for Ga-Rei!!  

lee
lee

And with that we finally end the Setsunna arc. :') I was expecting more epic battles, but instead all I got was just a cheesy and cliched way of ending the Kyubi fight. D: Oh well...there's always the next arc to patch up the disappointment.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 17, 2009)

the manga's gonna get even better next volume!


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 17, 2009)

I wonder if the spin-off series is ever gonna get translated. !


----------



## Yukimi (Mar 29, 2009)

*Ga-Rei*

Or "The Enchained Spiritual Beast Ga-Rei". Does anyone else know/read this manga? No one ever seems to ><


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 29, 2009)

^I'm still in the process of reading this but I have it on hold atm.

Also threads merged.


----------



## Yukimi (Mar 29, 2009)

^Ah, sorry about that. When I searched "Ga-Rei", nothing came up.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 29, 2009)

Yukimi said:


> ^Ah, sorry about that. When I searched "Ga-Rei", nothing came up.



that's cause the search engine sucks


----------



## Yukimi (Mar 29, 2009)

^   I see ^^"


----------



## Teleq (Mar 30, 2009)

I just caught up with this, love it. How often do chapters come out?


----------



## Yukimi (Mar 31, 2009)

Once every month...ish...


----------



## Teleq (Apr 24, 2009)

Chapter 33 is out. Interesting start to a new arc.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 25, 2009)

Chapter was alright. The scene with the two ghost musicians was touching. I wonder how long Kagura is going to be stuck like this.

The person at the end of the chapter is interesting too.


----------



## Majeh (Apr 25, 2009)

I guess 33 was interesting. Idk if im liking kagura like this. w.e tho some way or another she will return to normal.


----------



## TadloS (Apr 26, 2009)

Pretty good chapter. It seems that Yomi appeared again.


----------



## TadloS (May 1, 2009)

[Kuu-Scans]Ga-rei chapter 34
[Kuu-Scans]Ga-rei chapter 35


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 1, 2009)

Good chapters, glad kensuke brought michael in chap 34. It was annoying how he forgot michael multiple times just so kagura could shine.

Also, annoyed at yomi stealing kensuke's thunder. However, awesome tanuki kensuke teamwork as usual. He's like kensuke's R2D2 (a la ROTJ) haha.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2009)

Awesome.

Gah, i hope Kensuke's eye gets better. One of the things that initially drew me to his character was that he worse cool sunglasses into battle haha.


----------



## son_michael (May 3, 2009)

so how long till you think Kagura gets her memories back? 




Yomi is really an evil girl in the Manga...she's gonna end up making Kagura suffer again-__-


----------



## TadloS (May 3, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Chapter 36 is out.
> rchi



That was fast.

~reading now~


----------



## Kalebam (May 5, 2009)

i hope ken gets the dark beast as his sacred summon


----------



## TadloS (May 5, 2009)

Ga-Rei Special : Vol 8 extra chapter


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 5, 2009)

Read 36 a few days ago. I'm not really caring for this current arc atm. 

But the extra chapter was enjoyable.


----------



## TadloS (Jun 30, 2009)

Another Ga-Rei manga 





> The stage is Kyoto. Takiguchi Tsuina is a girl possessed by a curse that brings misfortune upon all those she falls in love with. Such a girl falls in love at first sight with the newly transfered Mikado-sempai, who is in fact an exorcist of the Department of Prevention of Supernatural Disasters. In order to walk along the same path as the one she loves, Tsuina becomes an apprentice of the wandering exorcist, Izuna. A story linked to Ga-rei, Segawa Hajime presents to you another Ga-rei world.
> 
> Notes: This is the story of the two newly appeared characters, Takiguchi Tsuina, and Mikado Mine (who make their debut in volume 8 of the original series).



1st chapter

*Reading now


----------



## Majeh (Jun 30, 2009)

TadloS said:


> Another Ga-Rei manga
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems interesting.

But 37 is out so ill read that now. 
Link removed


----------



## TadloS (Jun 30, 2009)

^Oh thanks. I didn't knew that chapter 37 was released.


----------



## Bluth (Jul 1, 2009)

you know I'm surprised that the Ga-Rei manga hasn't caught on as much as I think it would have.  I mean it's got good characters, good art, a storyline that while it can be a bit all over the place isn't bad by any stretch, has good amount of quality fanservice.  It even had a good anime prequel that I thought would have generated an interest in the manga.  

I guess it's too irregular with its releases, but still only 5 pages seems a bit too little for the series.

For the chapter I like Kagura's new weapon, it's a nice offshoot of the the weapon that she's used a couple of times as a dagger.  I also am liking the little love triangle that is evolving, the yuri is quite strong with Yomi mk.2.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 1, 2009)

I just recently caught up with this manga and instantly fell in love with it. Is it really a monthly release? I need more!


----------



## son_michael (Jul 1, 2009)

Bluth said:


> you know I'm surprised that the Ga-Rei manga hasn't caught on as much as I think it would have.  I mean it's got good characters, good art, a storyline that while it can be a bit all over the place isn't bad by any stretch, has good amount of quality fanservice.  It even had a good anime prequel that I thought would have generated an interest in the manga.
> 
> I guess it's too irregular with its releases, but still only 5 pages seems a bit too little for the series.
> 
> For the chapter I like Kagura's new weapon, it's a nice offshoot of the the weapon that she's used a couple of times as a dagger.  I also am liking the little love triangle that is evolving, the yuri is quite strong with Yomi mk.2.





I think everyone fell in love with yomi so much that when yomi turned evil,kagura became the main character and then yomi reincarnated as someone who is probably still evil and wants to keep kagura away from the guy she's in love with



fans said"f this shit"


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 1, 2009)

Bluth said:


> you know I'm surprised that the Ga-Rei manga hasn't caught on as much as I think it would have.  I mean it's got good characters, good art, a storyline that while it can be a bit all over the place isn't bad by any stretch, has good amount of quality fanservice.  It even had a good anime prequel that I thought would have generated an interest in the manga.
> 
> I guess it's too irregular with its releases, but still only 5 pages seems a bit too little for the series.
> 
> For the chapter I like Kagura's new weapon, it's a nice offshoot of the the weapon that she's used a couple of times as a dagger.  I also am liking the little love triangle that is evolving, the Yes  is quite strong with Yomi mk.2.



I almost give up on this manga when kagura lost her memories and reading the raws had me saying fuck this shit. I'm not really an big fan of yuri and definitely not an fan yaoi so reading the raws was an pain until I got to the last raw chapter that is out right now. Love triangle, lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ken had it bad in the raws, having his thunder taken by Yomi by her able to use his sword better them him. Then having Kagura kicking him in the balls. Then Kagura runs away out of town with the Yomi look alike to start their yuri love life together. lol


----------



## tersalius (Jul 29, 2009)

well thats a nice thing

so maybe now we can finally catch up with the raws... and then i will finally start to read this manga.

hope that doesn take too long because im already waiting for months to start reading it, but i want to read it all since ch 1 but just once we are up to date.

anyway for those already reading it, i heard that the plot as some nice twists in the recent chapters, is that right???


----------



## neostar8710 (Jul 29, 2009)

i just started readin this manga and it definitely reminded me of bleach a bit
but i enjoyed the yomi arc very much, but am kind of disappointed with the chapters after it, but i'm sure it will get good again...


----------



## son_michael (Jul 29, 2009)

this yuri shit leaves a bad taste in my mouth.



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kagura better freakin remember how evil yomi was and how she loved Ken





this better not turn out like vampire knight...


----------



## tersalius (Jul 29, 2009)

please dont tell me this manga is walking the same path as vampire knight

because the latest chapters of VK are WWWAAYYYYYYYYYY boring with that "i love you brother" thing.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 29, 2009)

what kind of Manga is Gai rei classified as?  If its shoujo then there's a real possibility....


----------



## son_michael (Jul 30, 2009)

chapter 40 is out on One Manga


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2009)

son_michael said:


> what kind of Manga is Gai rei classified as?  If its shoujo then there's a real possibility....



Im pretty sure its Shounen Romance.

I dont think that the kagura/yomi stuff will be any more than fanservice.

But kensuke needs to step up, get his shades back, and start kicking ass with his cute little raccoon sidekick.

Also, what was that about kensuke having similar abilities to tsuinna? Is he going to be able to use demons powers against them as well? Doesnt inuyasha have something like that?


----------



## son_michael (Aug 17, 2009)

TadloS said:


> Actually, I had already posted this.



I missed it


chapter 41 is out and I am sick....dammit...
*Spoiler*: _don't click if you don't want a spoiler_ 



 KAGURA YOU STUPID BITCH!!! do you think the correct choice is allowing yomi and her demon allies to slaughter innocent people?! my god what is wrong with these stupid manga women?!!


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 5, 2009)

i don't know about you guys, but i feel liek the mangas really gone downhill since the first arc, like it still has a lot of potential, but it's not being used


----------



## Antifate (Sep 6, 2009)

I miss Yomi's old sword.  Her new weapon doesn't fit her.


----------



## TadloS (Sep 9, 2009)

neostar8710 said:


> i don't know about you guys, but i feel liek the mangas really gone downhill since the first arc, like it still has a lot of potential, but it's not being used



Well, it does gone downhill but still I wouldn't said its bad. I still find it quite enjoyable.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 14, 2009)

Just read chapter 43. I'm pretty happy that Kensuke's eye is somewhat okay.

I'm hoping later down the line he has an epic permanent removal of the eyepatch, followed by him slowly pulling his  shades out, putting them on, and getting revolution ready to kick some serious ass.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 14, 2009)

I wonder how long it will be till kagura turns evil, aka brainwashed....{you know its gonna happen-__-}


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm still laughing at Kagura lightsaber.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Sep 14, 2009)

son_michael said:


> I wonder how long it will be till kagura turns evil, aka brainwashed....{you know its gonna happen-__-}




*Spoiler*: __ 



Can't read japanese, but from the next few chapters, she gets her memory back, but then it looks like the organization has sent some people after yomi (and Kagura?). All I know is that it looks like things will become epic


----------



## son_michael (Sep 15, 2009)

Lord Omnicent said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Can't read japanese, but from the next few chapters, she gets her memory back, but then it looks like the organization has sent some people after yomi (and Kagura?). All I know is that it looks like things will become epic





*Spoiler*: __ 



 she remembers the kiss? Well we know Kensuke will protect her no matter what...so I can't really see anything epic happening...either yomi goes back to full evil mode and kagura either joins her{brainwash} or goes back to the good guys. Either way...not very epic


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 15, 2009)

Kensuke needs to go back to being epic again. He's done nothing but follow kagura around for too long now.

I still think he needs his  shades back....


----------



## Antifate (Sep 15, 2009)

Return of Izunaaa.  Sexy.  

And is that Shiziru with him?


----------



## son_michael (Dec 20, 2009)

new chapter out on One manga


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 31, 2009)

Still hoping for a tender moment between Yomi and Noriyuki. 

Anyone happen to know a place that has the Raws for Chapter 47 and beyond?

I doubt it since not even the scantilators have them, but I suppose it's worth asking.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 30, 2010)

Anyone notice in the last page, Kagura's reflection is Yomi and behind her is Izuna.
manga dump #2


----------



## TadloS (May 30, 2010)

Well, decent end.

Overall I'd give to this manga 7/10


----------



## Shadowace (May 30, 2010)

Started out great, but after the kyuubi arc it went down hill, overall I give it a 6/10


----------



## Lucius (May 30, 2010)

Liked it a lot. But I guess thats more because I like Yomi's character design and the art in general.


----------



## Nightwish (May 30, 2010)

Shadowace said:


> Started out great, but after the kyuubi arc it went down hill,



I agree, decent end though.

6.5/10



StrawHatCrew said:


> Anyone notice in the last page, Kagura's reflection is Yomi and behind her is Izuna.
> Link removed



Yup.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 7, 2010)

I started this manga like 4 days ago and just finished it today and I gotta say I really did enjoy it. I think it would have been better if it had ended after the Kyuubi arc with of course a proper ending. I really liked it a lot before the Naraku arc. Didn't like that arc compared to the rest of the manga. 

It didn't always go the way I wanted by I liked it enough to read it 4 days in a row and finish it. It's like one of those manga's that you read the first 5 pages and you are interested and wanna finish it right away till the end.

I'd give it an 7.5/10. Time to start Tokyo ESP but now I actually have to wait for releases XD


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 8, 2010)

Huh, haven't caught up with this in a good while. Surprised its finished.

I agree that it went downhill after the kyuubi arc, but overall not a bad manga.

Kinda disappointed Kensuke didn't get his badass shades back ha.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Oct 30, 2010)

There's apparently an epilogue
ch.42


----------



## son_michael (Oct 30, 2010)

epilogue was "meh" but thanks for posting it


----------

